# ???Ausrüstungsfrage???



## Masterfischer (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Ich wollt mal fragen was ich so alles fürs Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee brauche ???
Meine Schwester wohnt ganz in der Nähe von Dangast(Ostfriesland)und da könnt ihc ne woche oder länger Urlaub machen und dann in der Nordsee angeln gehn.
Noch 2 Frage wie sieht das mit der Erlaubnis aus einen gültigen Angelschein habe ich und im Verein hat man uns gesagt das man da zu einen Bundesfischereischein (oder so) braucht kan das angehehn ???
Frage 2:
Nochmal ne Ausrüstungsfrage ich habe eine Rute 3,3m lang ein WG von 30-60g und eine 3m und ein Wg von 30-60g kann man die zum Brandungsfischen nehmen ???
Danke schon mal im Vorraus
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## karlosito (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

also die ruten sind zu kurz undhaben ein zu geringes wurfgewicht. falls du schwere karpfenruten hast solltest du die mitnehmen, die gehn auch. ansonsten noch grossspulige rollen mit 32er mono und 10m keulenschnur von 0,6-0,65mm.


----------



## Katze_01 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Moin


Ist Ganderkesee in Niedersachsen,

wenn ja hast du die wenigsten Probleme da die Nordsee in Niedersachsen Bundesgewässer ist und du daher mit deinem Fischereischein angeln kannst.


----------



## Rosi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Wenn du einen Angelschein hast, ist das sicher ein Fischereischein. Damit kannst du in der Nordsee angeln. Du brauchst keine weitere Erlaubnis.

In der Brandung müssen Wurfgewichte um 125g sein, da die Wellen das Blei sonst umherschleudern. Dieses Wg muß eine Rute schon haben. Eine Brandungsrute ist etwa 4m lang, weil du das schwere Blei ja weit auswerfen willst. Die Montage vom Vorfach kannst du auf der Seite vom MeeresanglerSchwerin nachlesen. Dann brauchst du noch Wattwürmer oder Seeringelwürmer. Die Wattwürmer sind innen voll Flüssigkeit. Deshalb müssen die mit einer Nadel aufgezogen werden. Das läßt du dir am besten mal im Angelladen zeigen. Die Glöckchen als Bißanzeiger kannst du dir sparen, weil man die in der Brandung nicht hört. Besser ist ein Knicklicht. Die Rutenspitze sollte also einen Knicklichthalter haben. Den kannst du dir selbst bauen. ( meist ist nämlich keiner dran ) Mit Tesaband, ( kein Rollerband, das ist nicht durchsichtig )
Nun fehlt noch ein Rutenständer, denn du willst ja die Rute nicht in der Hand halten. Zur Not reicht auch eine lange Astgabel, dann muß aber Sandstrand sein. Wenn Steine im Sand sind, kaufe dir lieber so einen einfachen Rutenständer. Kostet so 12 €, ist aus Metall, hat einen Tritt ( mit dem Fuß kannst du den in den Boden treten )und einen Halter für die Rute. Es gibt auch welche ohne Rutenhalter, die taugen nichts.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

tja dann will ich unserem nachwuchs mal ein paar schöne tips geben !

als erstes wäre es sehr interessant zu wissen, zu welcher jahreszeit du zu deiner schwester möchtest !? ich nehme mal an, da du jetzt postest soll es bei dir in den sommerferien sein,stimmts ? im sommer läuft der hase etwas anders in der brandung. leider kannst du nicht mehr mit so großen erfolgen rechnen. die dorsche zum beispiel ziehen sich in tiefere gewässer zurück. denen ist das wasser in strandnähe zu warm. plattfische,aale und im sommer sogar wolfsbarsche sind durchaus drinnen. meerforellen gibts natürlich auch noch. an einigen stellen wie molen fängst du im hochsommer makrelen.

nun gibt es ja von vielen verschiedenen menschen diverse definitionen was brandungsangeln überhaupt ist. für einige ist das brückenangeln,spinnangeln vom strand, usw usw... für mich darf sich nur eine sache so nennen und das ist das grundangeln vom strand. daher nehme ich mal an, dass du genau das meinst.

nun aber zu anderen möglichkeiten fische zu fangen. deine ruten sind fast ideal um dort zu blinkern. auf meerforellen am besten sehr spät abends im dunkeln. tagsüber oder im hellen ist das wasser noch zu warm. die kommen meist erst mit der dunkelheit unter land. ist aber ne langweilige sache, da man sehr viel geduld haben muss. mit glück erwischt du in der nacht auch ein paar kleine dorsche-die sind aber zu der jahreszeit eigentlich immer zwergig. tagsüber und auch nachts können dir wolfbarsche an haken gehen. auch mit blinker. meeräschen muss man auf sicht angeln. oft stehen große schwärme in strandnähe. blinkern kann man probieren oder auch mit wasserkugel und heringsfetzen. so machst du es auch auf makrele. ob vor ort welche sind erfährst du von anderen anglern am besten oder von läden oder fischern vor ort. einfach mal fragen, die habengute tips auf lager.

so und nun zu den nachtaktiven jungs vom strand... aale fängst du am besten mit watt oder tauwurm. der tauwurm wird von den ganzen krabben weniger angegriffen als der wattwurm. der watti hält oft nur minuten am haken. somit kannst du dir aussuchen ob du alle paar minuten würmer wechselst oder gleich nen tauwurm drauf machst. mit pose oder auf grund ist eigentlich völlig latte-ne geschmackssache halt. dafür eignen sich deine ruten auch bestens. im sommer hast du eigentlich seltener heftigen strom oder wellen-und wenn dann kannst du halt mal nicht angeln. die aale halten sich in steinpackungen oder vor kraut und muschelbänken auf. also immer auf dunkle stellen im wasser achten. brauchst auch nicht weit werfen. die sitzen fast immer sehr nahe am ufer.

die plattfische kannst du mit dem buttlöffel bestens fangen. das eignet sich deshalb gut, weil der köder ständig in bewegung ist und somit nicht von krabben gefressen werden kann. du solltest wattis oder seeringelwürmer nehmen. der buttlöffel ist wie ein blinker der über grund gezupft wird-am ende hängt ein haken auf dem die würmer kommen. am besten zwei würmer schön sauber aufgezogen. auch in hafenbecken kannst du so super erfolge einfahren. die "normale" grundangelei ist das eigentliche brandungsangeln. normal wird das vom herbst bis zum frühjahr gemacht. durch wind und wellen werden je nach kraft des anglers ruten von 3,60 meter bis 4,50 meter und wurfgewichten von max min. 100-350gramm benutzt.
da du 14 bist und noch garnicht soviel power haben kannst wäre ruten von 3,60-3,90 meter optimal ! ansonsten lädst du die rute nicht richtig auf. da ist die devise-weniger ist mehr !!!
jetzt im sommer müsstest du mit gewichten von 50 gramm auskommen.  mehr solltest du den ruten auch nicht zumuten. die rollen sollten bei der kombi minimum 120 meter 30er schnur haben. ne schlagschnur brauchst du nicht !
achte immer auf tiefere stellen. da angelt man erfolgreich !! an den übergängen von flach zu tief ist optimal, da dort nahrung über die kante geht.
geangelt wird mit brandungssystemen,die es überall zu kaufen gibt. achte darauf, dass du nicht zuviel bunte perlen drauf hast. eine klein perle pro haken genügt vollkommen aus. wenns zwei sind ist das auch noch ok.
auch hier wieder zwei wattis oder ein mix aus watti und ringelwürmern.
wenn die ruten im wasser sind solltest du sie alle paar minuten ein paar umdrehunegn einholen,aber ganz langsam-platten sind jäger die gerne hinterher gehen. so dreht man sich oft fische an den haken.
die rute sollte senkrecht stehen und auch nicht nachgeben können. eine astgabel halte ich für viel zu wackelig. knicklichter an der spitze sind im dunkeln ein muss sonst siehst du die bisse nicht. 
auch im hellen kannst du natürlich platte fangen-ist null problem. du gehst ganz genau so vor.

infos über den buttlöffel kannst du sonst noch beim nordangler bekommen. der ist da auf zack der jung #6 
wenn du noch weitere fragen hast, dann immer raus damit !


----------



## Masterfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Danke euhch allen aber besonderen dank dir Agalatze für den ausfürlichen Bericht. also habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das ich mit einem normalen Angelschein in oder an der Nordsee angeln darf ??:?
Achja und wie sieht das mit dem ganzen Salz in der Luft aus fangen da meine Sachen nischt an zu rosten, kenne das so von Fahrrädern.
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Masterfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@Agalatze
Mit dem Buttlöffel  und dem Blinkern finde ich ganz gut. Nun verstehe ich aber nicht was son Buttlöffel bringt(ich habe mir Bilder bei google angesehen und mich gfragt warum die Montage wie volgt aussah: Hauptschnur - Buttlöffel - Vorfach - Haken) nun die Frage was hat der Buttlöffel fürn Effekt?
Und nun zum Blinkern ich habe gelesen o. gehört(weiß net mehr genau) das auf Meerforellen eine Tobiasfischimitation ganz gut sein soll, ist da was dran ?


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

so schnell rostet nichts. du solltest die sachen aber nach dem angeln am besten mit lauwarmen wasser abspülen und kurz säubern. der normale fischereischein reicht dir.
der buttlöffel bewirkt sandaufwirbelungen unter wasser. das macht die platte neugierig. außerdem erzeugst du leichte druckwellen die die fische über ihre seitenlinie wahrnehmen. so orten sie die beute.
blinker für die ostsee sind fast alle für mefo gemacht. mit denen fängst du hornis,dorsche,wolfsbarsche und mefos ! die hansen flash sind ganz gut. ist aber auch viel kopfsache welcher dir gefällt usw....
such dir einfach einen schönen mefo blinker aus um die 20 gramm und schon funzt das.


----------



## Katze_01 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Moin


@masterfischer

Jupp, 

wenn dein erster Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen liegt kannst du mit deinem ganz normalen Angelschein fischen gehen, 
da die Nordsee in Niedersachsen Bundesgewässer ist und nicht Landesgewässer(Schleswig Holstein)wo du einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein brauchst.


----------



## Masterfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> so schnell rostet nichts. du solltest die sachen aber nach dem angeln am besten mit lauwarmen wasser abspülen und kurz säubern. der normale fischereischein reicht dir.
> der buttlöffel bewirkt sandaufwirbelungen unter wasser. das macht die platte neugierig. außerdem erzeugst du leichte druckwellen die die fische über ihre seitenlinie wahrnehmen. so orten sie die beute.
> blinker für die ostsee sind fast alle für mefo gemacht. mit denen fängst du hornis,dorsche,wolfsbarsche und mefos ! die hansen flash sind ganz gut. ist aber auch viel kopfsache welcher dir gefällt usw....
> such dir einfach einen schönen mefo blinker aus um die 20 gramm und schon funzt das.


 
Jo danke dafür




			
				Katze 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> @masterfischer
> ...


Danke auch dir dann kan ich ja beruhigend angeln gehen

Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Masterfischer (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Wie sieht das den mit den Schonzeiten und mindestmaßen aus hat da jemand nen Link zu oder weiß es villeicht sogar ?
Mfg MAsterfischer


----------



## Rosi (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Alle Achtung, woran du so alles denkst  http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/schleswig-hollstein.php


----------



## Masterfischer (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Achtung, woran du so alles denkst http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/schleswig-hollstein.php


erstmal Danke,
Naja ich glaube da hat keiner Lust irgendwie mit nem untermaßigen Fisch erwischt zu werden. Oder kontrolieren die an der Nordsee nicht ???


----------



## Masterfischer (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Noch ne Frage ist die Rutenanzehl begrenzt oder kann ich auch eine rute (auf Plattfisch) auf Grund setzen und mit der andern Spinnen. 
Mfg MAsterfischer


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

also mit 2 ruten darfst du auf jedenfall angeln. ob mit drei weiss ich nicht,
und kannst auch jeweils 2 haken je rute drauf haben


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dein erster Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen liegt kannst du mit deinem ganz normalen Angelschein fischen gehen,
> da die Nordsee in Niedersachsen Bundesgewässer ist und nicht Landesgewässer(Schleswig Holstein)wo du einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein brauchst.


 
Moin |wavey: ,
muß man nicht überall einen Jahresfischereischein haben ;+  OHNE diesen bekommt man doch gar keinen anderen Angelscheine #c  Bin ich da nicht ganz auf den laufenden???

mfg
Klaus


----------



## JanS (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

hmm ist von bundesland zu bundesland unterschiedlich. in bremen gibt es keinen jahresschein. hier hat dieser ein leben lang gültigkeit (nach dem ersten erwerb). ich glaube übrigens nicht das man seinen ersten wohnsitz in niedersachsen haben muss um in der nordsee angeln zu dürfen. nordseeküsten sind (soweit ich weiss) alle nur mit nem fischereischein befischbar. nur mv stellt ne ausnahme an der ostsee da. warum die das dürfen ist mir fraglich  in meinem fischereischein steht geschrieben: "Gewässer: Deutsche Küstengewässer Nord/Ostsee" unter meinen erlaubnissen *g*

gruß
jan


----------



## Masterfischer (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Also auf meinem Fischereiprüfungs-Auswei steht : Meine Daten, Wo die Fischerei-Prüfung abgenommen wurde, Unterschriften des Vorsitzenden, des Prüfers und des Ausbilders außerdem noch das ich Mitglied im VDSF bin mehr aber auch net da steht nischt von Gewässer wie bei JanS !!!
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Katze_01 (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Moin


Also,

In Niedersachsen braucht man nur den jeweiligen Angelschein(z.b. Des Vereines),
wenn der erste Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen ist und man in der Niedersächsischen Nordsee angeln will.
(Jahresfischereischein ist nicht notwendig, kann aber zusätzlich erworben werden, was sinnvoll ist, wenn man mal in SH fischen möchte. 
Wird in Niedersachsen nur einmal ausgestellt mit Lebenslanger Gültigkeit)

In Schleswig Holstein braucht man den Jahresfischereischein der je nach Bundesland, in dem man wohnt, Lebenslang oder mit Jährlicher Gültigkeit ausgestellt wird, egal ob man in der Nord oder Ostsee fischen möchte.

In MV muß zusätzlich eine Genemigung erworben werden die zusätzlich zum Jahresfischereischein nötig ist.

Sollten noch Fragen bestehen, ich hab meine fragen vom VDSF in Kiel, Hannover und von der jeweils zuständigen Landesfischerei Behörde der Länder in den jeweiligen Bundesländern beantwortet bekommen.

PS. sollten sich die Bestimmungen seit letzten Herbst geändert haben, bin ich für jede Berichtigung dankbar.


----------



## JanS (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@masterfischer

du redest von dem prüfungszeugniss  ich rede vonnem fischereischein der zusätzlich erworben werden muss (in einigen Bundesländer Nierdersachsen gehört nicht dazu) um in einem Verein mitglied zu werden.


gruß
Jan


----------



## Masterfischer (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> @masterfischer
> 
> du redest von dem prüfungszeugniss  ich rede vonnem fischereischein der zusätzlich erworben werden muss (in einigen Bundesländer Nierdersachsen gehört nicht dazu) um in einem Verein mitglied zu werden.
> 
> ...


Dann meinst du den Sportfischerei-Pass aha ich habe verstanden.
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@ Masterfischer

Hallo auch von mir
Die Angelscheinfrage stellt sich also nicht für Dich. Und 14 bist Du auch.
Zu den Angelgeräten kann ich Dir auch nur sagen, dass Du eine Rute mitnehmen solltest, die ein 100g Blei gut vertragen kann. Die 3,30m Ruten kannst Du auch mitnehmen.
Ansonsten vergiss erst einmal, was Dir Agalatze erzählt hat. Der hat wohl keine Ahnung wo Dangast liegt. In der Nordsee herrschen andere Techniken als in der Ostsee.
Wattwürmer kannst Du um Dangast fast überall buddeln, denn dort ist keine Schutzzone. Nimm zum Angeln genug mit, weil Du alle 15 Minuten den Köder erneuern solltest.
Das Wichtigste überhaupt, was Du brauchst, ist ein Tidenkalender. Was nützt Dir die schönste Ausrüstung, wenn kein Wasser da ist. Und bei Dangast ist 12 Stunden am Tag ganz schön viel kein Wasser.
Deine Schwester sollte Dir einen aus der Zeitung besorgen können.
Die beste, aber auch einzigste Angelzeit sind die zwei Stunden vor dem höchsten Wasserstand +/- 1 Stunde. Wenn der höchste Wasserstand in die Dämmerung hineinfällt, um so besser.
Bei Dangast sind die Fangaussichten ziemlich ernüchternd bis null. Etwas weiter bei Varel (5,5km) gibt es einen Priel, der immer Wasser führt. Dort hast Du gute Chancen auf Aal, Aalmuttern und Flunder, wenn nicht alles mit Reusen zugepflastert ist. Dort reichen Deine Spinnruten völlig aus. Hat mit Brandungsangeln auch wenig gemein.
Brandungsangeln, wie allgemein bekannt, ist an dem Wilhelmshafener Südstrand möglich, wo die Fähre nach Eckwarderhörne anlegt. Dort geht auch eine heftige Strömung entlang, wo Du mindestens ein 100g Blei brauchst.
Um Agalatze und Rosi endgültig zu schocken:
Bei trüben Wetter fängst Du an der Nordsee so gut wie nichts.
Bei auflandigem Wind noch weniger.
Auflaufendes Wasser, blauer Himmel und ablandiger Wind sind optimal für den Fang von Aalen, Flundern oder Aalmuttern(Aalquappen oder Puten sagt der Ostfriese dazu). Bei Hochwasser kannst Du einpacken.

Petri Heil und moin moin


----------



## Rosi (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Rumpelrudi, du alter Schlingel Warum hast du das denn nicht gleich gesagt?


----------



## Masterfischer (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Masterfischer
> 
> Hallo auch von mir
> Die Angelscheinfrage stellt sich also nicht für Dich. Und 14 bist Du auch.


Durch diesen Satz steig ich nicht ganz durch ???
Mfg MAsterfischer


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Hallo
Die Angelscheinfrage stellt sich nicht, bedeutet, dass Du alle notwendigen Unterlagen besitzt und nicht mehr fragen brauchst.
Der Hinweis auf Dein Alter bedeutet, dass Du notfalls einen Gastschein bekommen kannst, um eventuell in einem Siel oder im Ems - Jade - Kanal Fische zu fangen. Dazu mußt Du nämlich mindestens 14 Jahre alt sein.

Nettes Petri Heil


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@ rumpelrudi
du schockst mich überhaupt nicht ! ich habe echt keine ahnung wie brandungsangeln funktioniert-vor allem nicht hier in deutschland-sorry :m
du hast doch aber selber oben geschrieben, dass die sache reichlich wenig mit dem eigentlichen brandungsangeln zu tun hat. also was denn jetzt ???
erst soll er vergessen was ich sage,und dann nimmst du selber mein argument !?!?!?!?
das ist doch blödsinn ! und im sommer ist nunmal andere welt als im herbst.
trotz allem möchte ich mich für meinen unwissenende beitrag über die brandungsangelei entschuldigen !!!
vielleicht kannst du mir das ja mal zeigen wie das geht ?


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Das will ich aber auch sehen,


Ne Lehrstunde fürn Aga,

da bin ich gespannt


----------



## Micky (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



> Ansonsten vergiss erst einmal, was Dir Agalatze erzählt hat. Der hat wohl keine Ahnung wo Dangast liegt.


 Das wird ja immer bunter hier..... #6 
 Erst die Sache mit Abu jetzt AGA.... Kann denn hier überhaupt einer angeln? |kopfkrat   Frage mich sowieso warum nicht Rosi und Katze zu WM fahren.


----------



## Yupii (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> trotz allem möchte ich mich für meinen unwissenende beitrag über die brandungsangelei entschuldigen !!!
> vielleicht kannst du mir das ja mal zeigen wie das geht ?


@ Agalatze ( der Freund vom Obernaggen)
jetzt gibst Du es ja auch zu, dass Du keine Ahnung vom Brandungsangeln hast:q:q:q:q
Du hast also Dein Wissen aus Büchern und bist gezwungen worden ( Streichholzziehen und verloren:r) in Italien mitzumachen;+;+.
Oder habt Ihr die Teilnahme durch Wettrinken oder ähnliche Sportarten entschieden.:q
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Eu, nich aufregen Jungs, die Gezeiten hatte ich nicht eingeplant. Die Wetterumstände sind anders an der Nordsee, aber die Technik und Ausrüstung beim Brandungsangeln sind doch immer ähnlich. Oder??
Besonders den letzten Tipp vom Rumpelrudi finde ich richtig gut.

Mit Katze und seinen vielen Kindern würde ich gern mal in der Brandung angeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber niemals bei einem Wettbewerb, das ist eher was für starke Männer. #h


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Kann denn hier überhaupt einer angeln? |kopfkrat  Frage mich sowieso warum nicht Rosi und Katze zu WM fahren.


Ey du,

du Micky du

ganz einfach

Ich kann kein Italienisch|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Micky (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Katze und seinen vielen Kindern würde ich gern mal in der Brandung angeln aber niemals bei einem Wettbewerb, das ist eher was für starke Männer


Na dann ist AGA ja *GENAU* der Richtige.... |muahah:

Ich zur WM ? Dir brennt wohl der Hut... #d :q


----------



## Masterfischer (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Noch mal ne Frage:
Was bedeutet es wenn mann auflandigen Wind hat ???
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Hallo Aga
 Das verstehe *Ich* jetzt nicht. Warum sollen die Verhältnisse an der Nordseeküste im Herbst anders sein, als im Sommer ? Ebbe ist Ebbe.:q:q
 Rosi hatte schon Recht, ich wollte schon eher Stellung nehmen. Aber bei der Vorstellung, dass Du mit der WM Ausrüstung im Watt umherirrst, um das Wasser zu suchen war zu köstlich. Das bringt sonst keiner#6

Nimm aber eine Forke mit, um das Blei bei ablaufendem Wasser aus dem Schlick zu graben.#q
Sei mir bitte nicht böse. Irgendwann treffen wir uns auch mal am Wasser und pilsen einen.:m
Aus den Wettkämpfen bin ich seit der Einstellung vom Verband ausgestiegen. Ein halbprivater Sieger bringt mir persönlich nicht viel.
Ich angel am häufigsten an den Stellen, wo noch "nie" jemand etwas gefangen hat. Bist Du dort besser ? Also Unentschieden#g ?
Diesen Herbst oder nächstes Jahr fahre ich mal in Rosis Gegend.

@ masterfisher
"Brandungsangeln" a la Aga ist zwischen WHV-Südstrand und Schilling möglich. Bei Eckwarderhörne klappt das auch. Zwischen Fedderwardersiel und Burhave soll man auch Fische fangen können, ist mir aber noch nicht gelungen. Die Anführungsstriche bedeuten, dass beim Angeln an der Nordsee die Brandung unerwünscht ist. Nur mit einem Fahrrad bist Du aber ganz schön im Aktionsradius eingeschränkt.#c

Liebes Petri Heil


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Auflandiger Wind bedeutet, dass der Wind vom Wasser her zum Ufer bläst. Also, wenn Du vom Ufer aufs Wasser schaust: ins Gesicht, oder vom Boot zum Ufer schaust: in den Rücken.
Ablandig ist das Gegenteil.

Noch`n Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Man man man, also ich sach nur "Pinguin"!!!


----------



## Agalatze (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aga
> Das verstehe *Ich* jetzt nicht. Warum sollen die Verhältnisse an der Nordseeküste im Herbst anders sein, als im Sommer ? Ebbe ist Ebbe.:q:q
> Rosi hatte schon Recht, ich wollte schon eher Stellung nehmen. Aber bei der Vorstellung, dass Du mit der WM Ausrüstung im Watt umherirrst, um das Wasser zu suchen war zu köstlich. Das bringt sonst keiner#6
> 
> ...


 

naja die leuchte scheinst du ja nicht zu sein, oder du weisst selber nicht mehr was du geschrieben hast :q 
erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch dass du so ein super wahnsinns angler bist !!!
zumindest bist du ein großer redner mit deinen aussagen !!!
glaubst du ich angel nur in der ostsee ??? fehlanzeige !!!
zum einen habe ich nicht gemeint, dass im herbst kein ebbe und flut ist, sondern lediglich, dass die windverhältnisse anders sind.
und wenn du persönlcih an den stellen angelst und fängst wo noch nie jemand was gefangen hat ist das ja ganz schön und toll,aber wer sagt denn das ich nicht auchdort mine fische fange ?!?!??
können von mir aus gerne mal einen vergleich machen,aber vergesse die taschentücher nicht |supergri #6 
und nur mal so nebenbei-man sollte einem anfänger nicht sachen erzählen, die nicht immer stimmen. der wind und die fangausichten kann man NIE pauschalisieren. ich habe zum beispiel bei auflandigem wind im herbst in der nordsee immer ganz gut meine dorsche gefangen ! und nicht nur an einer stelle, sondern von fanö bis nordstrand usw usw...
und nun nochmal weiter zu deinen aussagen...
masterfischer ist 14 jahre alt ! der hat nicht mal eben die kohle sich auf low 2 brandungsruten zu kaufen ! deswegen sollte er seine ausrüstung nehmen, die auch völlig langt im sommer ! das einzige was ich vielleicht vergessen habe zu schreiben ist, dass er in prilen,von molen,häfen oder oder oder angeln sollte. bin aber auch der meinung, dass ich ihm geschrieben habe, was er mit seinen ruten kann un nicht kann.
und ich habe schon sehr gute plattenfänge in der nordsee gemacht ohne brandungsruten und dem schweren geschirr.
so und wenn du nun immer noch ein pils mit mir trinkenwillst, dann sollten wir das mal tun. ich bin jedenfalls schmerzfrei wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast#h


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Ohauahauaha :q , jetzt bin aber mal gespannt...

Nach dem |znaika:  und dem #y  kommt bestimmt |motz: ...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@ agalatze

Tut mir leid, dass ich dem Jungen nur erzählen wollte, wo im Jadebusen und speziell um Dangast überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zum Angeln ist.
Warum soll er nicht ein wenig von meiner 31 jährigen Küstenangelerfahrung profitieren ?
Du hast ihm die Technik auf der Kniepsandseite erklärt. Und diese Info war korrekt. Nur leider am Thema vorbei.
Wo Masterfischer hin möchte ist bei Flut nur pottebenes, superflaches Wattenmeer soweit der Blick reicht. Bei Ebbe ist das Wasser dann vier Kilometer weit fort.
Ich habe ihm schon die richtigen Hinweise gegeben, damit er vor Ort weiß, was ihn erwartet.

Und aus dem Alter bin ich raus, wo ich es noch nötig hätte, irgendjemand irgendetwas zu beweisen. Ich will Spass am angeln haben, Stress hab ich genügend auf der Firma.

In diesem Sinne schöne Grüße


----------



## Agalatze (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

können ja trotzdem gerne mal zusammen losziehen wenn du magst !
dann zeig ich dir ne schöne ecke und du mir auch !
und wenn du möchtest ist als einsatz ne kiste bier, die vernichtet wird :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Sorry, war gerade mit meinem Neufundländer gassi

Planen kann ich zur Zeit nichts. Werde den AB im Auge haben und bei kurzfristiger freier Zeit mit ner Kiste losdüsen. Meine Fahrt ist nun einmal etwas länger und als alleinerziehender....... und Opa....... und, und, und
Bei meinen 78kg bei 184cm brauchst Du eh Hilfe beim Vernichten. Mehr als 3-4 Flaschen trinke ich sowieso nicht.
Mir fällt gerade ein : kannst Du Dich nicht mit Masterfischer treffen ? Der würde sich bestimmt freuen, einen ausgewachsenen Brandungsangler in Aktion zu sehen. Der Genius-Strand nördlich von WHV zwischen der Niedersachsenbrücke und (ich glaube) Mobiloil-Brücke beherbergt so manche Kilo-Scholle. Zwei Stunden vor Hochwasser und zwei Stunden danach beissen die dort am besten.
War nur ne Idee.

Petri Heil


----------



## Agalatze (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

ich würde auch sehr gerne hinfahren und ihm helfen,aber bei mir sieht es derzeit schlecht aus. ich muss soviel arbeiten, dass ich oft sogar noch am wochenende imbüro hocke.
aber mal gucken...

@ masterfischer
wann bist du denn GENAU vor ort ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Hallo

Der Masterfischer und keine Brandungsrute ?
Agalatze, schau Dir den Thread "Fehmarn" an. Der Junge meint es ernst. Der hat sich einen Gnadenhammer besorgt mit 60er Schlagschnur. 
Dort wächst ein ernst zu nehmender Mitstreiter heran, der den anderen ab 2. August auf Fehmarn zeigt, was eine Harke ist. 
Meine erste Brandungsrute von der Stange und ganzer Stolz war damals eine 4,20 WINTER Match 01/028, Wg *ca.* 300g. Darüber reißt es Dir den Finger ab. Die hüte ich heute noch.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Masterfischer (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Der hat sich einen Gnadenhammer besorgt mit 60er Schlagschnur.
> Schöne Grüße


Also um mal was klarzustellen:mDas mit der 60er Schur war nurn Glücksfall, die war noch auf der Rolle drauf.
@agalatze
so ab dem 23.Juli denk ich mal. weiß aber noch net genau.
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Masterfischer (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Dangast sind die Fangaussichten ziemlich ernüchternd bis null. Etwas weiter bei Varel (5,5km) gibt es einen Priel, der immer Wasser führt.


Meinst du dir Vareler Schleuse(http://www.bsh.de/cgi-bin/gezeiten/was_tab.pl?ort=DE__776P&zone=Gesetzliche+Zeit+%B9&niveau=KN) 
(http://www.nlwk.de/gewaesserdaten/oberflaechgew/abfluesse/tidepegel/0094291059map.jpg)
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Agalatze (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@ rumpelrudi
wusste ich garnicht dass er sich ne brandungspeitsche zugelegt hat.
aber ob er die auch aufgeladen bekommt ist wieder die andere frage.
wäre schön wenn etwas nachwuchs kommt. gerade der dmv kann junge leute gebrauchen.
@ masterfischer
dann musst mal genau bescheid geben wann du oben bist.
ob ich dann kann ist ne andere frage


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@ Masterfischer

Genau die Stelle meinte ich, die auch bei Ebbe Wasser führt. Ab der Schleuse darfst Du im Priel angeln. Wenn Du weiter ins Watt gehen willst, achte darauf rechtzeitig vor dem Wasser aufs Festland zurück zu kehren.
Den Gezeitenkalender hast Du auch gefunden#6

Dann kann ich ja nur noch viel Petri Heil wünschen|wavey:


----------



## Masterfischer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

@agalatze
ich schreib dir von meiner Schwester aus ne Mail: Keine Sorge ich sag früh genug bescheid min. 1 Tag vorher


----------



## Masterfischer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Hallo,
ich habe doch noch mal ne Frage zu meiner Montage(Auf Plattfisch). Ist dir so zu gebrauchen: 15m 60er mono(Schlagschnur) ; Dreiwegwirbel ; 20cm 60er mono und dann 150g Blei ; Am Dreiwegwirbel ist ein 25cm langes Stück 35er mono mit nem 2er Wurmhaken. Achja ich habe an einigen Fertigmontagen solche Lockperlen gesehen hatte aber kein Geld um mir welche zu kaufen also habe ich einfach 3Twister(Gelb,Rot,Weiß) genommen zweschnitten und auf die schnur gefädelt, finde das ist ne ganz gute und preisgünstige Idee, was meint ihr ????
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Rosi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Also von den 15m Kannst du einen Teil abschneiden. Die Schlagschnur ist 3mal Rutenlänge. Rute 4m, Schlagschnur 12m. Je mehr dicke Schnur du auswirfst, um so kürzer wird der Wurf, bei immer gleicher Kraft. Die läßt allerdings nach einigen Würfen nach.

Dreiwegewirbel brauchst du nicht, ein Karabiner reicht. In den Karabiner hängst du das Vorfach. Es ist etwa 1,30m lang und hat 2 Seitenarme. Am Ende befindet sich ein Karabiner, darin wird das Blei eingehängt. http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/  Du mußt bei Geräte Tipp reingehen, dann siehst du schon die Montagen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Hallo
Wenn Du an den Priel gehst, kannst Du die Gummis weglassen.
Ein Karabiner ist nützlicher. Vorfachwechsel gehen dann schneller. Den Dreiwegewirbel kannst Du dann immer noch einhängen. An den Karabiner hängst Du als Lockvogel einen Getränke - Dosenverschluss. (Jetzt verrate ich schon meine Geheimtips). Der schaukelt im Wasser viel besser als ein Buttlöffel oder Spinnerblatt.
Als Haken empfehle ich einen langschänkligen 6er, wegen der Aale und Aalmuttern.
Das Blei als Laufbleimontage wie beim Aalangeln mit nachlaufendem Vorfach. Damit es sich nicht mit dem oberen Haken verheddert, kürzt Du es halt.
Auch billig oder ?

Netten Gruß


----------



## Agalatze (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

genie links sind noch besser zm wechseln.
die benutze ich immer !
und die buttlöffel sind unschlagbar-die sollen hauptsächlich den sand aufwühlen.
das flakkern ist ne andere sache,die man auch erfolgreich machen kann.
wobei ich das lieber vom boot machen würde.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Ooooch Agaaaa !
Natürlich sind Buttlöffel unschlagbar, wenn sie als Spinnmontage ausgeworfen und laaangsaaam eingeholt werden. Kann Masterfischer auch mit einer Rute probieren. Aale fängt er damit aber nicht.
Sand ist selten. Nur klebriger, glitschiger, zwischen den Zehen quellender Schlick. Der Sand, der an den Ufern um Dangast liegt, wird im Frühjahr künstlich mit LKW angekarrt.
Vielleicht stehen bei Ebbe vor der Schleuse einige Stinte, die er mit normalen Posengeschirr fangen kann.


----------



## Masterfischer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht stehen bei Ebbe vor der Schleuse einige Stinte, die er mit normalen Posengeschirr fangen kann.


Sind Stinte sehr kampfstark oder kann mann die auch mit der Stippe rausholen?
Ansonsten danke für die vielen Tollen Beiträge#v , da sieht mann doch mal wieder wozu das Anglerboard so gut ist. Hätte mann das Anglerboard net dann wüsst ich auch nicht weiter........  . 
Mfg MAsterfischer


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

www.elbetreff.de/elbe/stintangeln/index_stint.htm


Anglerboard finde ich auch klasse. Man glaubt ein alter Hase zu sein und kommt aus dem Dazulernen nicht mehr heraus.


----------



## Masterfischer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: ???Ausrüstungsfrage???*

Gut dann ist meine Frage beantwortet


----------

